# One for the plant ID fans



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

I have this plant & it`s has being ID by 2 differnt species, i have my own opnion what it is but they are some other thoughts on the species, let`s hear your`s


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

ludwigia inclinata??? I don't think it's a nesea.


----------



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

Alternanthera reineckii-Purple?


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

@ fishclubgirl, thanks for your thoughts, but i doubt it is inclinata.
@Tark - that was my personal belief until i stumbled on another plant with a different name that looks a lot like it, i`ll reveal what i now think it is along with some other well experienced plantaholics .
Hoping the other Plant ID gurus on this forum would have taken a shot @ it 
Regards


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

How's about some sort of an ammania??? That was my second thought..


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

fishclubgirl said:


> How's about some sort of an ammania??? That was my second thought..


 Ok since the resident gurus are avoiding this one , it seems it is Ludwigia glandulosa/Ludwigia Peruensis.
This was promted because all along i thought it was reineckii until i stumbled on a tank with the very similar plant listed as glandulosa that got my attention.
Thanks


----------



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

how bout ammannia gracilis?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks right: http://www.tropica.com/plants/plantdescription.aspx?pid=035A


----------

